# Domteknika swiss electric car



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

That's the Cree Sam, my favourite three-wheeler. Are you actually producing these now, or is this just a one-off conversion? Could you tell us the specifications?


----------



## dan140465 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi, as the previous poster, been a fan of the sam cree since seeing photos, is this coming back into production then ?


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

I thought it was to be branded as the Re-Volt and built in Poland?
http://green.autoblog.com/2009/11/04/sam-begins-rebirth-as-re-volt-in-poland/

What's the story?


----------



## dan140465 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes thats what i thought as well, although the re-volt has lost some of the nice touches that made the older sam cree really quite nice, DOM777 post and you tube vid are quite recent, hence my reply.
Maybe his firm are carrying out upgrades on existing cars ? , as previously mentioned.


----------

